# BOOBS (.)(.)



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Perhaps a silly question but do your boobs stay sore for all of your pregnancy?
It's early days for me yet and my boobs are really painful for most of the time but I get the odd day when the pain seems to disappear!!! Is this the norm?

Also I presume we are all different re weight gain.  I haven't been sticking as strictly to my diet as I normally do and have had a few take away meals but I feel as if I have gained a lot of weight!  Haven't weighed myself but I know this because my usually loose skirts are now very tight around my middle!  I have have week long binges before where I have eaten lots that I shouldn't but have never grown like this before!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Love the boob diagram!! All sounds extremely normal to me!!!!

Ruth


----------

